# how much to have strobes installed



## uawphil (Oct 21, 2010)

im looking at getting a 4 or 6 HAW strobe kit for my truck but would like to have them installed does anyone know how much it would be to have a 4 light strobe kit installed? and where and what places install them?, and what kit would every one recommend for me to get?


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Any specialty car audio shop will be able to handle the install, have all the necessary parts for the install as well. What one person may charge another may call too expensive and another may call too cheap. Ask for a quote on the install from a couple of installers and ask them what level of service they will give to you for the job to be done. Are they going to solder lines or just butt connect them for example. Do they use heat shrink or tape as another example. Know how you want the install done and ask as much as you can. The good shop will have the right answers for you.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

uawphil;1228508 said:


> im looking at getting a 4 or 6 HAW strobe kit for my truck but would like to have them installed does anyone know how much it would be to have a 4 light strobe kit installed? and where and what places install them?, and what kit would every one recommend for me to get?


Where are you located? I see you are in MI. I am in Holland, if you are close I can do the install for you. What kind of truck do you have? I would get the whelen 6 outlet 90 watt kit with 4 bulbs. 1 on each corner of the truck. If you have the supply a typical install is about 200 to 250. If you need a kit and want a install expect to pay 500 or so. Sirennet is where I would get my kit from if I was you. These are the kits they have. They are all good kits. I am a whelen/sound off guy personall.

http://www.sirennet.com/kit_strobe.html


----------



## uawphil (Oct 21, 2010)

forbidden, good info to know i didnt really think about that! thank u


----------



## uawphil (Oct 21, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1228902 said:


> Where are you located? I see you are in MI. I am in Holland, if you are close I can do the install for you. What kind of truck do you have? I would get the whelen 6 outlet 90 watt kit with 4 bulbs. 1 on each corner of the truck. If you have the supply a typical install is about 200 to 250. If you need a kit and want a install expect to pay 500 or so. Sirennet is where I would get my kit from if I was you. These are the kits they have. They are all good kits. I am a whelen/sound off guy personall.
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/kit_strobe.html


i live a bit bit north of imlay city
i have a 2005 gmc sierra 3500 SRW quad cab 8 foot bed


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I installed my own in each one o my trucks this year, and it took about 2 hours on the first one, and about 1 hour on the last one. I got faster as I went knowing what to expect. You can do it yourself with very basic tools, and only 1/2 a brain is needed. Pretty simple, almost idiot proof to tell the truth.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

uawphil;1228934 said:


> i live a bit bit north of imlay city
> i have a 2005 gmc sierra 3500 SRW quad cab 8 foot bed


If you were closer I'd be more than happy to do the install for you. I would get a 4 bulb set up. do 1 bulb in the amber turn signals in the back and the other 2 1 in each corner of the parking lights. I wouldn't put them in the very corner of the parking light though as there isn't much space, and those bulbs create heat and will melt the parking light. If you are looking for a real quick install and a nice and easy diy get ahold of dissocative (george). He will preset up a strobe kit for you and all you have to do is run the cables and mount the box and drill the holes for the bulbs. He pre wires everything and also makes little switch panels all prewired. The only connection you would need to make is the power and ground at the battery. Heres a link to the vids of the kits he built for guys.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos


----------



## uawphil (Oct 21, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1230663 said:


> If you were closer I'd be more than happy to do the install for you. I would get a 4 bulb set up. do 1 bulb in the amber turn signals in the back and the other 2 1 in each corner of the parking lights. I wouldn't put them in the very corner of the parking light though as there isn't much space, and those bulbs create heat and will melt the parking light. If you are looking for a real quick install and a nice and easy diy get ahold of dissocative (george). He will preset up a strobe kit for you and all you have to do is run the cables and mount the box and drill the holes for the bulbs. He pre wires everything and also makes little switch panels all prewired. The only connection you would need to make is the power and ground at the battery. Heres a link to the vids of the kits he built for guys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos


thanks RBRONKEMA GHTFD he pretty much dummys profes it for ya huh? hhhmmmm u got me thinking now lol i see you are a firefighter? well BROTHER i am also a firefighter, thanks for all the help i will give george a shout


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

As someone who has seen a lot of bad installs let me just say this. Having something "installed" and "installed properly" is 2 completely different things. An install by even the most experienced installer should take between 3-4 hours if done correctly with everything loomed, wire tied correctly, properly grounded, wires trimmed to length, switching installed, connectors sealed, etc.... Anyone who tells you they can do it in an hour or two is not someone I would recommend. Rates depend on the shop. Lastly I will just add that saving a few bucks now may cost you down the road.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Strobesnmore;1232305 said:


> As someone who has seen a lot of bad installs let me just say this. Having something "installed" and "installed properly" is 2 completely different things. An install by even the most experienced installer should take between 3-4 hours if done correctly with everything loomed, wire tied correctly, properly grounded, wires trimmed to length, switching installed, connectors sealed, etc.... Anyone who tells you they can do it in an hour or two is not someone I would recommend. Rates depend on the shop. Lastly I will just add that saving a few bucks now may cost you down the road.


I agree...there is a lot of hacks out there...and a bad install is not good..

BUT...i have been getting 4 or 5 trucks done in a day for quite a few years....and have yet to have a bad install....it's just 6 wires, 2 switches, and a hot/ground..

a real good professional installer will knock it out in around an hour or two...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

uawphil;1231771 said:


> thanks RBRONKEMA GHTFD he pretty much dummys profes it for ya huh? hhhmmmm u got me thinking now lol i see you are a firefighter? well BROTHER i am also a firefighter, thanks for all the help i will give george a shout


What dept are you on? George is a good guy to deal with. If you watched his vids I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him. Not that strobesnmore is a bad guy either, but I just feel you will be very pleased with the ease of how george sets up his stuff before he sends it out.


----------



## uawphil (Oct 21, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1232666 said:


> What dept are you on? George is a good guy to deal with. If you watched his vids I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him. Not that strobesnmore is a bad guy either, but I just feel you will be very pleased with the ease of how george sets up his stuff before he sends it out.


GTFD goodland twp fd i live in the thumb


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Louis at strobes n more has a lot of good deals......he has the goods IF you can wire it all yourself.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I will just add this, yes I could get a kit in your car in an hour too but....the job will not be what one would expect if they were paying for a professional install and an install warranty to back it up. We guarantee all our work for a year, ground loosening up, wire tie coming off, etc... anything happens and we will come fit it free. To install a kit and an hour and do it "properly" is impossible. Sorry Dis I know you do good work but its impossible. Running 4 or 6 cables properly, cutting them to length, grommeting all openings they penetrate, crimping on the ends, and etc... alone can take an hour or two alone. 

What I am referring to is not "hey my buddy installed my kit for me" but one should expect when paying a professional shop and entrusting them with thier vehicle.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Eh...mabey i'm just faster than your guys?...im a super installer!...4 corners goes pretty fast with ford upfitters.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Dissociative;1233051 said:


> Eh...mabey i'm just faster than your guys?..LOL what i meant was an hour for 4 corners...mabey 2 if you add the cargos into it...


3 if you add the airhorns, 4 for the side lights and lights in the spinners! LOL


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Louis....whats that 4 corner 80 watt your doing now?

Thats a good kit....toss a switch set up on it and you left with the power and ground...

for a 4 corner thats where i would look.....otherwise go to a 690 or 2- 4 outlets..


----------

